# [Applet] Button wir nach 5 secs Unsichtbar



## neocrom (3. Mai 2009)

Hey @ all,

also ich habe ein Applet erstellt (zu sehn neocrom-online.de.vu -> projekte-> java-> FontTester) was soweit in Netbeans auch prima funktioniert. Sobald ichs aber auf meiner Homepage oder einfach lokal im Browser ausprobieren will wird mein Button nach 5 secs c.a. unsichtbar ????

hier mal der qc:



Spoiler





```
/*
* my FontTester by ct55 / thoran.eu neocrom
 * started 28.04.09
 */
package neocrom;
import java.awt.Color;
import java.awt.BorderLayout;
import java.awt.GridLayout;
import java.awt.FlowLayout;
import java.awt.event.*;
import java.awt.Font;

import java.awt.Label;
import java.awt.Panel;
import java.awt.Button;
import java.awt.Checkbox;
import java.awt.TextField;
import javax.swing.JComboBox;
import javax.swing.JLabel;

public class FontTester extends javax.swing.JApplet  {
   //Var dekla
   private Label anz,grBez;
   private JLabel text;
   private Button button;
   private Panel panel,cen;
   private Font change;
   private Checkbox ft,kr,ut,bg;
   private TextField fam,gr;
   private JComboBox farbe;
   String[] inFarbe;
   int gro=12;
   int i=0;
   //Methoden
   public void init(){
     setLayout(new BorderLayout());
     setBackground(Color.white);
     
    cen=new Panel(new FlowLayout(FlowLayout.CENTER));
    cen.setBackground(Color.BLACK);
    cen.setForeground(Color.WHITE);
     text = new JLabel("einString");
     text.setFont(new Font("Liberation Serif",Font.PLAIN,12));
     cen.add(text);
     //Button
     button = new Button("start");
     button.addActionListener( new ActionListener(){  
         public void actionPerformed(ActionEvent event){
        try{
            gro=Integer.parseInt(gr.getText());
  
         }
         catch (Exception e){
             text.setText("Error");
         }
        if ((ft.getState()) &&(kr.getState())){
        i=3;
        }
        else if (kr.getState()){
        i=2;
        }
        else if (ft.getState()){
        i=1;
        }
        else{
            i=0;
        }
        if (farbe.getSelectedIndex()==0){
            text.setForeground(Color.BLACK);
            if(bg.getState()){
            cen.setBackground(Color.WHITE);
            }
        }
        else if (farbe.getSelectedIndex()==1){
            text.setForeground(Color.RED);
                       if(bg.getState()){
            cen.setBackground(Color.WHITE);
            }
        }
                else if (farbe.getSelectedIndex()==2){
            text.setForeground(Color.GREEN);
                        if(bg.getState()){
            cen.setBackground(Color.WHITE);
            }
        }
                else if (farbe.getSelectedIndex()==3){
            text.setForeground(Color.BLUE);
                        if(bg.getState()){
            cen.setBackground(Color.WHITE);
            }
        }
                else if (farbe.getSelectedIndex()==4){
            text.setForeground(Color.YELLOW);
                        if(bg.getState()){
            cen.setBackground(Color.WHITE);
            }
        }
                else if (farbe.getSelectedIndex()==5){
            text.setForeground(Color.GRAY);
                        if(bg.getState()){
            cen.setBackground(Color.WHITE);
            }
        }
                else if (farbe.getSelectedIndex()==6){
            text.setForeground(Color.DARK_GRAY);
                        if(bg.getState()){
            cen.setBackground(Color.WHITE);
            }
        }
                else if (farbe.getSelectedIndex()==7){
            text.setForeground(Color.WHITE);
                        if(bg.getState()){
            cen.setBackground(Color.BLACK);
            }
        }
        else if (farbe.getSelectedIndex()==8){
            text.setForeground(Color.PINK);
                        if(bg.getState()){
            cen.setBackground(Color.BLACK);
            }
        }
        else if (farbe.getSelectedIndex()==9){
            text.setForeground(Color.ORANGE);
                        if(bg.getState()){
            cen.setBackground(Color.BLACK);
            }
        }
        if(ut.getState()){
            text.setText("<html><U>einString</U></html>");
        }
        else{
          text.setText("einString");
        }
         change=new Font(fam.getText(),i,gro);
         text.setFont(change);
   
         }});
   //Ende Button
   //Optionen:

    panel=new Panel(new GridLayout(0,3));
    
    fam=new TextField(text.getFont().getFamily(),30);
    anz=new Label("Schriftart:");
    ft=new Checkbox("Fett gedruckt");
    kr=new Checkbox("Kursiv");
    ut=new Checkbox("Unterstrichen");
    inFarbe=new String[10];
    inFarbe[0]="Schwarz";
    inFarbe[1]="Rot";
    inFarbe[2]="Gruen";
    inFarbe[3]="Blau";
    inFarbe[4]="Gelb";
    inFarbe[5]="Grau";
    inFarbe[6]="Dunkel Grau";
    inFarbe[7]="Weiß";
    inFarbe[8]="Pink";
    inFarbe[9]="Orange";
    grBez=new Label("Groesse:");
    gr=new TextField("12",12);
    farbe=new JComboBox(inFarbe);
    farbe.setSelectedIndex(7);
    bg=new Checkbox("Dyn. BG.",true);
    panel.add(ft);
    panel.add(kr);
    panel.add(ut);
    panel.add(anz);
    panel.add(fam);
    panel.add(farbe);
    panel.add(grBez);
    panel.add(gr);
    panel.add(bg);
    add(BorderLayout.NORTH,panel);
     add("Center", cen);
     add("South", button);
     button.setVisible(true);
     text.setForeground(Color.WHITE);
   }

  public void start(){
     System.out.println("Applet starting.");
  }

  public void stop(){
     System.out.println("Applet stopping.");
  }

  public void destroy(){
     System.out.println("Destroy method called.");
  }


}
```





€dit: Update:

also wenn ich den Button beim Borderlayout nach West verschiebe funktioniert das ganze ich habe zwar ehrlich gesagt keine Ahnung Warum aber es ist einfach so   mfg neocrom


----------



## L-ectron-X (4. Mai 2009)

Es wird so sein, dass sich der Fehler durch die Mischung von AWT- und Swing-Komponenten manifestiert. Ein Lösungsansatz sollte hier sein, sich auf ein grafisches System festzulegen. Eine Mischung von Komponenten ist nicht ratsam und kann u.a. zu den von dir beobachteten Fehlern führen.
Ich empfehle dir sind Swing-Komponenten einzusetzen, die die moderner und leistungsfähiger.


----------



## neocrom (6. Mai 2009)

jaa ich versuche das ja auch weitestegehnd jetzt einzuhalten =) danke aber trozdem noch für deine Antwort!


----------

